# Head Shot



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I shot this one out of a tree about 10 yards away. Hit him in the head with a rock that was slightly smaller than a 1/4 steel ball. I used my old but functional Dankung Jungle Hunter 2 slingshot that had Trumark RRT/Tapered bands on it. I cut out the breast and made a little meal out of it. He died instantly no suffering at all. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracking shot...

What kind of bird is that?

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shot Dylan. Thanks for posting.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

It's tiny, I can't imagine it making much of a meal!







Still, good shooting buddy.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Cracking shot...
> 
> What kind of bird is that?
> 
> Cheers - John


its a robin or a sparrow there very small if your american i dont think you have them there.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Robins are protected here in NY, USA they are considered song birds and not legaly huntable with anything.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Last I checked all wild birds are protected in the UK,so I take out coke cans instead


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't think its a robin or a sparrow. These don't sing. I made a small meal out of the breast with some homemade veggies my mom made. So far Ive killed so many coke cans.







I give the coke cans headshot, bodyshots, you name it.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I also believe they are protected in Arkansas but this doesn't stop a lot of rural people from bagging them with either .22's or more popularly with air rifles due to the fact they can be shot in town discreetly and without danger or notice of busybodies. The breast is taken and cooked in a variety of ways.

I don't think the bird in the picture is a robin but if he really cooked it then who am I to cast stones? I don't shoot small birds, period, but you have to say he didn't have a cell phone or video game controller in his hands........


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

As a child growing up with an imigrant family in the late 40"s and 50"s my cousins and I filled the cook pot with small birds, chipmunks and rabbits with our BB guns and slingshots. That was a long time ago, I don't need the food today so I leave the song birds alone. I will shoot Starlings as they are pest birds. I am a hunter and regularly eat wild game that I harvest. To his credit he ate the bird, well done. To each his own, just don't shoot them and leave them, thats a waste .
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shot.. That is deffinately a sparrow I shot a lot of these as a kid both with my slingshots and in close quarters backyard where stones from a slingshot could damage the next door neighbor's property I used a simple daisy lever action bb rifle.

We ate these too but a tiny breast meant you needed to kill many of these and that was long ago I no longer shoot sparrows.

Now I concentrate on other prey with my slingshot, never the less kudos on the head shot and with a stone at that


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Are sparrows illegal to hunt in San Diego? I used to shoot this type of bird down with my daisy buck bb gun but I like slingshots more because there a harder challenge. I always eat what I kill but if the bird is sick ill feed it to the street cats we got.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

English sparrows like Starlings are an invasive species and I kill starlings on site.

Sparrows http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_Sparrow


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

BTW they do have color variations its a normal thing with nature..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nico said:


> English sparrows like Starlings are an invasive species and I kill starlings on site.


I had to have a little chuckle to myself reading this









So the human race is not an invasive species?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

No, we are not an invasive species. I am what I like to call an Original-American, and our elders tell us we have been here for a very, very long time. All Meso-Americans are originally from the North America, from long before the US was ever dreamt of.

If Nico says it's an English/House Sparrow, then I'm way good with this. He's the one who lives there and has dwelt there pretty much all his days, and therefore has a lot more experience with California birds than I do.

Like I said before, at least the fellow is out and doing stuff versus sitting inside the house online all day (exactly like what I am doing right now). I don't shoot little chippers, but I will amend my prior comment with the adendum that I will tag an English sparrow and for certain a starling as they are competition for my Eastern Bluebirds.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Jump,

Dont worry about the chap's comments..

He obviously typed before he actually read what I was talking about..

SlinginDylan wanted to know the legality status of shooting Sparrows in California and I told him that English Sparrows are an invasive species in North America and the Americas period.

Unfortunately the other chap commented before knowing what was being discussed. So I felt that if he didnt have the intelligence to understand what he was commenting on? Why should I reply to him?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah good point Nico......should have thought that way myself before putting fingers to keyboard.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

English sparrows and starlings are invasive and unprotected in NY, you can basically get rid of them at will because they are extremely detrimental to birds native to the area.

So, you got a clean headshot, there was no struggle, it was with a stone and slingshot, and you ate it.... which means you get an A+++ for that outing...

Top shooting, and thank you so much for sharing it with us...good luck in the future

Regards - John


----------



## xiao ming (Mar 8, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Last I checked all wild birds are protected in the UK,so I take out coke cans instead


china also like ,all are protected.


----------

